# In Cyprus, hot is.....



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hot is when you have to lay on the tiles to cool off


----------



## steph+norm (Feb 5, 2008)

....when my husband actually offers to make me a frappe so he can stick his head in the freezer for ice


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

When your washing is dry before you finish hanging it out:washing:


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

LOL ... oh yeh!!!!


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Hot is under the collar when you feel wronged !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Nothing can beat the hot flush for us women of a certain age !!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Nothing can beat the hot flush for us women of a certain age !!


I was a lucky girl, never had that problem:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> I was a lucky girl, never had that problem:clap2::clap2::clap2:


Think I got your share then!:confused2:


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Actually Geraldine me to lol


----------

